# Thermostat wire to Condenser unit. Where?



## bodale (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, my ac recently stopped working, so I went outside to check it out and found a 3 wire set loose, I think my dogs might have tripped over it and pulled it out but I am not sure where it connects to.

I am assuming the wires are for the thermostat, I went under the house and saw that the line comes from the thermostat area and runs to the furnace under the house and then to the condenser unit outside.

I also found a 3amp fuse blown in the circuit board in furnace, I am guessing it got blown when the wires were yanked out.

I've tried to look up a diagram or some info but the ac is old, and I dont have a lot of money to pay someone to just rewire a few loose wires. Hoping someone with a little knowledge can help me out, thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Hvac guys will be along soon to help you out. Can you post a picture of circuit board and wires. Also model and model number. Thanks.

Click post reply, scroll down to manage attachments, upload and post your pictures from there.


----------



## bodale (Oct 2, 2014)

Coleman Evcon
BRCS0241BB

thermostat is an old Honeywell mercury

Furnace model# ACC24 30-E5V18


----------



## bodale (Oct 2, 2014)

if you need more pics or from a different angle, please let me know. thanks


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reponse. Someone will be along shortly.


----------



## oldbikes (Sep 5, 2014)

Turn the Power Off. On both the inside and outside unit before doing this.
Make sure the power is off before you start this project.
In the 3rd picture on the bottom right of the picture there are 2 white wires sticking out are the ones that you need to connect to.
The issue you have is that one of the wires is not used, more than likely the green one, however you need to look in the furnace or air handler and check to be sure. Trace the wire back from outside and see which 2 are used one will not be hooked to anything. 
So if the Red And White are attached on the inside unit then use those on the outside unit.
Use a couple of wire nuts fairly small ones and tuck them back into the little compartment to keep them separate from the rest of the wiring in the compressor.
replace a the covers, replace the fuse that was blown, and give it a test run, let us know how it goes.


----------



## HVACTECH96 (Oct 16, 2012)

The red wire will connect to one of the white wires hanging out the bottom right and the white wire will connect to the other white wire.Use wirenuts to do this.The third wire is just an extra wire in the bundle.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep 2 white wires are 24 volt coil ...red to 1 side... white... to otherside.. replace fuse ..should be good to go


----------



## bodale (Oct 2, 2014)

Ty for the replies and help.
Hooked up wires, but while i was replacing fuse I noticed black, burned marks on furnace circuit board. I kicked everything back on and furnace would start up but the outside condenser unit is still not running. I turned everything back off.

I assume the furnace circuit board is bad and needs to be replaced. Is it hard to find parts for these old hvac's? Or to swap them out? Never done this before. Any recommendations on where to buy?


----------



## oldbikes (Sep 5, 2014)

Could you post the model number of the furnace. The number you posted above i believe is the number of the inside ac coil.
The furnace model number is usually located inside the upper compartment.
Even with the burnt circuit board the outside compressor should run as that is controlled by the thermostat. If the furnace runs then there is 24 volts available.
If not mistaken coleman has been bought out by york. Parts are r available for most Coleman heating units.


----------

